# escambia river ramps



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Where are the good boat ramps on escambia river, primarly for bass fishing and maybe some catfish also?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

You can put in on the north west side of the hwy 90 bridge to pace, also another ramp a bit further east half way between Pensacola and Pace. I have not yet used either ramp but they are both there.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

If you have a smart phone you can download a Boat Ramp app that shows you boat ramps in any ares in America. I went to Texas last week and tried it and wow!!!

KsB


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There are all kinds of ramps and spots on this video for the Escambia River.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/cathunter-6487/#vmessage1244


----------



## Pinchamint (Feb 10, 2011)

If you put in at Jim's Fish Camp which is on Hwy 90 between Pensacola and Pace, try and use the ramp that's on the right side. The one on the left is TERRIBLY steep! It's a pain in the ass to launch and load back up using the left side ramp. (closest to the store)


----------

